Ask HN: What would you do when your employer failed to pay your pension? - ajallow
======
who-knows95
[https://www.thepensionsregulator.gov.uk/en/contact-
us/scheme...](https://www.thepensionsregulator.gov.uk/en/contact-us/scheme-
members-who-to-contact/help-with-concerns-about-your-workplace-pension)

look into this, don't know where you are based.

------
siwatanejo
this
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/aicpm7/unpaid_contr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/aicpm7/unpaid_contractor_destroys_travelodge_reception/)

